# Prayers Please



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am sitting here shaking so hard I can hardly type. I just talked to a dear friend who, with his wife and two sons, have been close friends of ours for many years. The wife just died a hour ago of an alcohol overdose. She has been in chronic pain for a number of years, and I knew she drank too much in an effort to dull the pain, but never anything like this. 

Her husband leaves for work very early, and he left as usual, without knowing anything was wrong. It is a day off from school for their HS age children, and when they got up, they called to tell him that she was in bed and unresponsive. They called 911, and did CPR right away. She was given CPR all the way to the hospital, and for an hour after she arrived there. Eventually, they were not able to keep her heart beating. 

Please keep the whole family in your prayers. I just don't even know what else to do for them than to ask that of you.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

So very sorry. What a tragedy for everyone.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so sorry about your friend, Karen.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. We will pray for you and their family:grouphug:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh karen! My heart breaks for you and your friends family ... I will keep you and them in my prayers. I lost my dad suddenly a year ago Friday and sudden loss is so so heartwrenching.. the words unspoken, the hope just gone. I will keep you in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry. My heart breaks for those kids. My prayers for all of you.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. You and your friends are in my thoughts.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh Karen, I am so sorry for you and the family. You all are certainly in my prayers.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

What a terrible tragedy. My condolences.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is heartbreaking, I"m so sorry, Karen, such a needless tragedy. 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What a terrible tragedy for her family and friends. Sending prayers for them and for you.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen I am not good at this, expressing my true feelings. But believe me when I say that I am sorry for your loss and will remember you and your friends family in prayer.
Lucile


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My prayers go out to your friends and you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs Karen.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend. You and her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read of this tragic ending to your friend's life. That is so sad for everyone. What a shame doctors could not have helped her in some other way to deal with her pain.

Prayers are going out to their family and to you and yours. My deepest sympathy~ :grouphug:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Praying for the family and everyone close to them....


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

Karen,
I am so very sorry for the family and your loss. Sudden loss is always hard. We will remember you in our prayers, God Bless!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

My heart goes out to your friend and his family. What a tragic loss! They will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sad for your loss, Karen, and of your friend's family's loss.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about this and for your loss and the loss of your friend's family. What a tragedy. How horrible for her children to find her. 

I wish I had better words. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everybody. Dave and I went over last night just to be with them and help them clean up. They all seem pretty numb at this point, except for the older son. (who found her) He vacillates between grief and anger. I just feel so bad for them all.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Karen, I'm just catching up now. I can't imagine the grief, anger, pain and all the what ifs that the family has to be dealing with. People often just don't get how serious alcohol addiction can be. I've seen it in a few of my friends, and it's heartbreaking when you can't reach them, no matter how much you care.

Sending loving thoughts in your and their direction. God bless your friend and her family. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know what to add to the thoughts posted above. I cannot imagine what your friend's family [and you and dave, too] is going through after this sudden death. Teenages have a much more difficult time dealing with a parent's death than even a spouse has.

My thoughts are with you and the family.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Praying for the family and you as well


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Karen. How horrible. My heart aches for your loss and for her families tragic loss.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, folks. The Wake is Sunday, so that will be behind us then. Dave has been asked to say the eulogy.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am sorry I only saw this today. So sorry Karen for your friend's family and you.

I am sure they will need all the help they can, especially in the months to come. Home cooked meals will probably be great for them, as well as running small errands if needed. 

God, How sad!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Karen, i have been missing and just saw this. My prayers are with you and your friend's family. Sometimes people just don't realize how much they are loved. Suicide hurts forever..I know. When alcohol is involved the person is just not "there"...it is the result of the alcohol, but it is hard to convince the survivors of that...
My heart goes out to you all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Flynn, thanks. There is no indication, actually, that this was an intentional suicide. It is more likely that it was an accidental overdose. (drinking enough that she didn't realize how much she was drinking) In the end I suppose the result is the same, but I don't think she intended to leave her young sons.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Karen, I am just seeing this today for the first time. Due to a tragedy in our family as well, I have been been busy and away from my computer.
I am so very sorry for your loss. I can understand that shaking and grief in a tragedy like that. My prayers are with her husband and sons and also with you and your family that you will find peace in such a difficult time as this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you so much. It was a tough weekend, but as with your family, the community has really rallied round, providing meals, cleaning the house, financial planning, etc. To help ease them through this time as much as possible.


----------

